
ViaBTC have released their trading engine as Open Source - chicago_wade
https://github.com/viabtc/viabtc_exchange_server
======
chicago_wade
Announcement:
[https://twitter.com/ViaBTC/status/913020339377995776](https://twitter.com/ViaBTC/status/913020339377995776)

